# Yamaha P3500S Dual Channel Amplifier



## NBPk402

Does anyone have any experience with this amp? I am thinking of getting one for my Danley DTS-10 subs. I talked to a Tech at Danley and for my situation (115db @ the listening position of 15' in a 3500cf room) they felt I would only need 250-500wpc (without taking room loading into the equation) which this will do. I have had Yamaha equipment but it was years ago, and I have never had their Pro equipment. Are the fans noisey? I like that they are supposed to be very efficient (electricity bill will be low). The Yamaha P2500s is also another option.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yamaha pro amps are very well made. No reason I can think of that it would not do a great job.


----------



## NBPk402

I saw this comment on a review about the amp... 

"I recently purchases this amp to power the Cerwin Vega, EL36B Subwoofers. The reason I chose this amp be because 1. I am only a hobby DJ, so funds were an issue and 2. I had only 2 rack units left, so no room for an amp and a cross over. The amp looks great and is light weight too! The set up I'm running sounds awesome! So awesome the subs are vibrating the sheet rock out of the walls. I have an entire wall where the sheet rock nails are visible. Enough about my situation, let me let you know the pros and cons of the amp.

PROS: light weight, various ways of connecting, BIG POWER Rating, cross over built in, PRICE, AWESOME heat protection. I ran it for 8 HRS at max volume (slight clipping) and the unit never overheated or turned off.

CONS: none, except unlike most amps the input is rated at 8dBu, where on most amps the input is 4dBu, so the amp takes forever to clip, but doesn't sound as great until 8dBu...".
What does the part in red mean? Will I have trouble driving it with my Denon 4520 to reference levels?


----------



## tonyvdb

Given the EL36B only goes down to 30hz it's not going to be so tough to drive as it's 106db efficient. That Yamaha won't have any issues even running with a lower input level although I doubt you would ever know. The Denon would most likely output enough voltage to do it without issue.


----------



## NBPk402

tonyvdb said:


> Given the EL36B only goes down to 30hz it's not going to be so tough to drive as it's 106db efficient. That Yamaha won't have any issues even running with a lower input level although I doubt you would ever know. The Denon would most likely output enough voltage to do it without issue.


2
So I should have no problem driving the Danley DTS subs with the Yamaha/Denon 4520? I am asking because Guitar Center has a sale today where I can get 15% off the $750 price for the P7000S amp, and I won't be able to test it out for a couple of months when the HT is ready.

The P7000s has a +8dbu input and the P3500 has a +4dbu input.


----------



## tonyvdb

I can't see any reason why not. :T


----------



## NBPk402

Thanks, I think I will head over and pick one up since they are now 15% off of the regular $749 price.


----------



## conanski

I own both of the Yamaha amps mentioned in this post and I would definitely recommend them for home audio use. These units are super efficient hardly getting warm when driven hard, and the fans are variable speed and temperature dependent and don't even turn on unless the amp is driven hard for extended periods. Sound is classic Yamaha "clinically clean" and these power output specs are not exaggerated.. I don't yet own a subwoofer than can take full power output of the P7000.


----------



## NBPk402

I just went to GC and got the last Yamaha P7000S that GC has in stock in the USA! I took advantage of their 15% off Holiday pricing which made it a very good deal IMO since their price before thew discount was the same as everyone else on this model. The salesman wanted me to buy a QSC or a Crown but I have had both for a short time in the past and they both had unacceptable fan noise. Everything I have heard about the Yamaha says there is zero fan noise! It should exceed any power requirements I will ever have and hopefully last for a very long time.


----------



## NBPk402

I am so happy with the P7000s that I am getting 2 P2500s amps for my main bass boxes.


----------

